

The mighty [Git] reflog and the amazing bisect - samstokes
http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2010/the-mighty-reflog-and-the-amazing-bisect/

======
samstokes
Also 'git bisect run', which - given a test for the bug you introduced -
_automatically_ bisects your development history and finds the buggy commit
for you.

